

Brutal honestly requested – Built this last night - lenkendall
http://justonetweet.com/

======
fduran
Hello Len,

I'm not an expert at Twitter (or other social media) marketing but I could see
myself or other people working in startup/small project/MVP using an
affordable ad option to kickstart adoption (get some early users and buzz).

Couple comments on the page: it took me a couple of quick readings to
understand what it is, I think i was distracted by the big fonts of the steps
section and I missed the summary at the top "Want to show the world something
cool? Have it come from my twitter account, in my voice.​". Perhaps make the
summary bigger and the steps smaller?

Also the $75 is only mentioned at the very end, perhaps append "for only $75"
to the top summary?

The 2nd step could have a link to the contact form itself, or add the form
directly into the page (perhaps before the FAQ)

It took me a couple reads to get the "I want to join this network. Can I?​",
perhaps add something like "I want to join this network as a publisher", as
first read looks like you are filtering buyers.

Good luck!

~~~
tribeofone
Cool idea!

fduran has some great points. I would shorten the Who are you? part to just
the basics. You don't have to tell me your a marketing guru, once you get 100K
followers and can charge the appropriate CPM well know you are.

You'll also eventually need some Demo information about your followers,
average Klout score, average followers, etc (just throwing some stuff out
there) to sell what I assume will be a premium CMP because of the 'curated'
bit, and to do some quality control as you gain followers.

It would be cool to get some 'celebrity endorsements' showing off (with their
permission) some big names that are following this account. Star power never
hurts.

------
benrmatthews
Just checked the stats on your latest tweet
(<https://twitter.com/LenKendall/status/304626304391737344>)

Here´s the bit.ly stats for the link included in that tweet:
<https://bitly.com/ZjYhUz+>

Bit.ly analytics show 20 clicks in the last hour.

$75 for 20 clicks is a CPC of $3.75.

Obviously the click rate will change depending on the nature/timing of the
tweet, but seems a bit expensive to me.

